# "The Ash tree, how graceful . . . ."



## Fangman (Mar 6, 2010)

Ivy clad Ash tree in the hedge behind our house at dawn this week.


----------



## RobinAK (Mar 6, 2010)

Very nice!  I love Ash trees, they're so creepy and old fashioned looking. 

The shot reminds me of an album cover for the band Days of the New:


----------



## Fangman (Mar 6, 2010)

I see what you mean - I shall have to move the fishing lake 100 yards or so up the field to get the reflection and shoot the gulls!


----------



## Big (Mar 6, 2010)

I like it but my eyes were immediately drawn the purple cloud on the bottom left.


----------



## pbelarge (Mar 7, 2010)

I love shooting trees, of all kinds.

Maybe losing the birds would focus on the tree???


----------



## Invisodude (Mar 7, 2010)

Great shot, the birds really set it apart from similar images I've seen, great job!


----------



## asherexplore (Mar 7, 2010)

very nice. Looks a bit soft to me. did you use a tripod?
Also I noticed a few "spots" in the upper left hand corner of the picture. maybe dust on your sensor or dirty lens.

I like the birds in the shot a whole lot. that definatly was worth getting up early for!


----------



## Fangman (Mar 7, 2010)

I was out getting shots of the gulls that our neighbour from the farm at the back of us feeds every morning - fries up the un-saleable potatoes to chips (french fries) would you believe. It was a case of grabbing the camera with the 70-200 sigma f2.8 without lugging tripod.  The light as you can see was far from good and I resorted to a setting of ISO 500 to try to get a shutter speed that could be hand held - even then most shots were at f2.8-F4.  I manages to get shots for her that were OK for 6x4's and the tree was one I could not resist - this looked OK as a 8x11" - but not competition material.   Another morning I will have to get up even earlier and take the tripod!


----------

